# Pro-cut reel gang mower.



## Edward Marcotte (Jun 7, 2019)

Hey , 
Thanks for letting me on. I just bought a used gang mower and know nothing about them .
It's green where there's paint. It looks to be in serviceable condition, except for the tires . 
One is off the rim and one is broken in two.
I could take it down from a 7 gang to a 5 gang but I'd like to get it fully functional. 
Thanks for any information or help.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Have any photos to share?


----------



## Edward Marcotte (Jun 7, 2019)

I'll try to get some up here tomorrow.. it's being delivered in the morning. I did get to see it and it looks very serviceable, and totally restorable.


----------



## Edward Marcotte (Jun 7, 2019)

If


----------



## Edward Marcotte (Jun 7, 2019)

So.. it does work , but it needs tires . Any ideas?


----------



## Reelsharpcarolina21 (Apr 14, 2019)

Hey can you take a couple pictures of the wheels having issues?


----------



## Edward Marcotte (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Edward Marcotte (Jun 7, 2019)

I'll try to get better pics Saturday. I have two more reels to add on but tires are cracking. 
Does anyone know who made this mower?


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

A quick google says Pro Mow makes similiar gang reels. That would be your best bet.

Looks like northern tool carries the assemblies, but I'd contact the company themselves for spare parts: http://www.promow.com/parts.aspx


----------



## neoteric (7 mo ago)

I know this is an old thread, But did you ever find tires for it? I have one that is in great shape, but the tires. If anyone is still on here and can help it would be appreciated.


----------

